# Fibromyalsia



## collared Princess (Sep 28, 2013)

Just wondering if any body here suffers with fibromyalsia ? I have struggled with it for many years. I'm in pain most of the time and I just hate it. Of coarse I have to hear, maybe when you loose weight it will go away. Not so. Most of my pain is in my neck shoulders and arms. Anyone with the same illness?


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have fibromyalgia but I do have chronic pain in my legs. I've had it as long as I can remember. It was diagnosed as 'growing pains' when I was young even though I would cry for hours. I remember being so excited when my 12th birthday was coming up because it meant that I could start taking 2 pain killers instead of 1. Obviously it wasn't growing pains. I have pain to this day and it gets so severe sometimes. Has nothing to do with my weight. Living with chronic pain is horrible.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 28, 2013)

Good grief! Do people still talk about "growing pains" in the twenty-first century? I remember suffering from them as a child (and being allowed one aspirin), but it's been years since they were identified as vitamin B deficiency. Has your doctor checked this possibility?


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Sep 28, 2013)

I've always had problems with my feet. I wasn't allowed to wear thongs (australian flip-flops) or sandals and when I was much older (20ish) I went to a shoe store to get fitted with some supportive joggers and they made walk over this sensor thing and the guy out right refused to sell my shoes, told me I had the worst gait he'd even seen and recommended that I see a podiatrist. I did and she said that my knees bent inwards slightly resulted in strain on particular muscles in my legs resulting in bouts of severe pain and it also made me feet roll inwards when I walked hence the terrible gait. I got given orthotics. It hasn't really helped with my leg pain, but that's apparently what is wrong with me. 

Sorry for the long reply =P


----------

